# Good showing of 585s Sat at the Marin Century



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

The bling was out in force. I saw no fewer than 6 585s on the road, and that was without even looking. Marin is a very wealthy area, and the folks brought their toys out. They also like to ride, so it is a great match up of bike bling and athletic ability.

Anyone else out there this weekend? There was also a Century in Santa Cruz, 100mi, 10kft.


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

rensho said:


> The bling was out in force. I saw no fewer than 6 585s on the road, and that was without even looking. Marin is a very wealthy area, and the folks brought their toys out. They also like to ride, so it is a great match up of bike bling and athletic ability.
> 
> Anyone else out there this weekend? There was also a Century in Santa Cruz, 100mi, 10kft.


Hi rensho

I was there too ... in my lowly Marin Treviso 

My 2nd year doing Marin Century.


What a GREAT ride. Couldn't asked for better weather. 

BTW, I am very tempted to get a 555 this year.. we'll see.

Cheers.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*461 on ebay*

I picked up a 2003 461 frame on ebay for $800 a few months ago. not quite as light as a 555, but pretty nice ride.


----------

